# what is a menage?



## CowgirlACH (2 June 2007)

You all will probably think I am stupid, but what is a menage? I see this term all the time on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## JessPickle (2 June 2007)

A sand school, just a different word for it!


----------



## the watcher (2 June 2007)

It is a word used for an outside arena, although commonly used I believe the correct word should be manege.


----------



## Starbucks (2 June 2007)

As others have said - it's funny though, my ex had a ground works company and got a call from someone saying they wanted a menage building - he thought it was some kind of gazebo in there garden they wanted!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  So your not the only one!  Silly word really!


----------



## PapaFrita (2 June 2007)

Noooo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tis the other way round. Manege is correct (should have a grave accent on 1st e). The other is apparently a bit rude (a french person told me!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ETS sorry, I'm obviously dyslexic- You're right!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








*sneaks away*


----------



## the watcher (2 June 2007)

That is what I meant, manege (can't do the accent) is the correct word..I didn't know menage is rude..I thought it was something to do with a kitchen


----------



## CowgirlACH (2 June 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all the replies. I had never heard of the term before. In the US we just call it an arena.


----------



## clipclop (2 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Noooo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Tis the other way round. Manege is correct (should have a grave accent on 1st e). The other is apparently a bit rude (a french person told me!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ETS sorry, I'm obviously dyslexic- You're right!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








*sneaks away* 

[/ QUOTE ]

_ménage à trois  (ä trwä)_ 
A relationship in which three people, such as a married couple and a lover, live together and have sexual relations.

Something like this may be?


----------



## CowgirlACH (2 June 2007)

Thanks for setting me straight on the spelling. I had no idea the other was a rude word.


----------



## PapaFrita (2 June 2007)

Sorry, yes you're right. Edited my post to say what an eejit I am but obviously not quickly enough! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The other is what Bonzabean says


----------

